# Arrowrest Trophy Taker Spring Steel 2



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

How do you setup a Arrowrest ? Is it not true, that the front of the Blade should be at the same high middle (Position) as the Burger Buttonm or pivot hole ? Or is this not so critical.

Everybody I ask say´s something different.

Thanks !


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

For me, i would set-up my tip of the launcher blades at the centre of the burger button hole. I use both TTSS 1 and 2. I find the the TTSS 1 has a better launcher blades angle while for the TTSS 2, i would tilt the whole arrow rest and set it up at a smaller angles, so that the angle of the launcher blades are not that steep.

Hope it helps.. =)


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

bogenfreak said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> How do you setup a Arrowrest ? Is it not true, that the front of the Blade should be at the same high middle (Position) as the Burger Buttonm or pivot hole ? Or is this not so critical.
> 
> ...


Yes, should be set at the pivot point of your bow to your hand. If you use a low wrist grip, then your pivot point may be a little behind the berger hole. Simple to judge, at full draw, have someone twist you bow and you will feel or see where it is pivoting. Thats where you want your rest. It minimizes the effect of lateral torque.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

Here is a picture from my rest. I can´t get it more in front. What is wrong here ? 
http://www.steven-sailer.com/rest.jpg

Thanks Steven


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

bogenfreak said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Here is a picture from my rest. I can´t get it more in front. What is wrong here ?
> http://www.steven-sailer.com/rest.jpg
> ...


The photo is really dark, can't see what's going on. Your saying that the rest is adjusted as far forward as possible? If that's the case then it's just a poor design.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmm - poor Design ? I don´t belive that Trophy Taker makes a poor Arrowrest. Yes it is complete forward as far as possible. I also don´t understand that why it does not go further.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

bogenfreak said:


> Hmmm - poor Design ? I don´t belive that Trophy Taker makes a poor Arrowrest. Yes it is complete forward as far as possible. I also don´t understand that why it does not go further.


Sorry, if you can't put the arrow at the pivot point of the bow, it's a poor design.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

loosen the rest up lift the back up a little (off center) it will make the blade on a better angle that will let the arrow come off cleaner. you don't want it setup straight like you have it . try search see what you come up with .


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Jay

Would there not be the same effect if I would use a weaker blade ?
But this has nothing to do, that I get it more in Front. It is not possible to get it more near then about an inch to the pivothole.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Where the rest is in the pic is not all that bad. If you look at the way some of the top shooters have their launchers setup, you'll see that the point of the launcher is actually over their wrist joint. 

The bow on the left...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=612807&d=1249035613

If you can move the rest back from where it is, try shooting a couple rounds in one location. Move it back 1/8", repeat. Where you get the highest or most consistent scores would be where you want the location to be.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Where the rest is in the pic is not all that bad. If you look at the way some of the top shooters have their launchers setup, you'll see that the point of the launcher is actually over their wrist joint.
> 
> The bow on the left...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=612807&d=1249035613
> ...


If the pivot point of your grip style is at your wrist, then this rest position is fine. If you use a low wrist grip, like most people do, then your pivot point will be much farther in. This rest can't move in any further, poor design, plain and simple.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

OK - thanks for that Information. I learn´d again something new (about the wrist...)


----------

